# Gaming PC ~700€



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*Gaming PC ~700€*

Hallo! 
Da ich mich schon länger umschaue, will ich mir jetzt einen neuen Pc kaufen.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich eine SSD einbauen will oder nicht.
OC ist nicht geplant, allzu laut sollte das System auch nicht sein.

Ich habe an folgende Zusammenstellung gedacht:

CPU:
i5-3450
Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Mainboard:
ASRock B75 Pro3-M
ASRock B75 Pro3-M Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail

RAM:
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Grafikkarte:
2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC
2048MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Festplatte:
1000GB Seagate Barracuda
1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Laufwerk:
LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW
LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk - Hardware,

Gehäuse:
Xigmatek Asgard Pro
Xigmatek Asgard Pro Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Netzteil:
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks

CPU-Kühler:
EKL Alpenföhn Sella
EKL Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler AMD und Intel - 92mm - Hardware,


Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Antworten und Verbesserungsvorschläge 

Liebe Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das Netzteil ist veraltet. Das L8 ist neuer und ich würde an deiner Stelle ein ATX Board nehmen.


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Der Rest passt aber so


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist veraltet. Das L8 ist neuer und ich würde an deiner Stelle ein ATX Board nehmen.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Als Netzteil würde ich dann das be quiet Pure Power L8 530 Watt nehmen.
Mit Mainboards kenne ich mich jedoch nicht aus, könntest du mir eine alternative nennen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

430 Watt reichen auch.
Du kannst das Asrock B75 Pro3 nehmen. Also die ATX Version von dem was du ausgesucht hast.


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

+ http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold.html


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Okay, dann würde ich das ATX Mainboard nehmen, und das 430W be quiet Pure Power L8.
Lohnt es sich aus eurer Sicht in diesem System eine SSD zu verbauen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Lohnt sich immer. Ist nur eine Frage der Kohle.


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Mit einer SSD fühlt sich der Rechner schneller an und Windows, Programme und Spiele laden schneller.

Ansonsten hat eine SSD keine Vorteile. Für einen Gamingrechner also eher nice-to-have. Aber wenn Du einmal eine SSD hattest, willst Du nie wieder keine


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Mit einer SSD fühlt sich der Rechner schneller an und Windows, Programme und Spiele laden schneller.
> 
> Ansonsten hat eine SSD keine Vorteile. Für einen Gamingrechner also eher nice-to-have. Aber wenn Du einmal eine SSD hattest, willst Du nie wieder keine


 
Okay, dann werde ich wohl noch etwas Geld irgendwo rausquetschen müssen. 

Wenn man sich deinen Pc in der Signatur anschaut, dann kann man ja nur schwärmen!


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Dezember 2012)

Was willst du denn mit dem Rechner machen
Wenn nur spielen => SSD unnötig


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Wenn man sich deinen Pc in der Signatur anschaut, dann kann man ja nur schwärmen!


 
Das Board ist bei ihm etwas billig und das Netzteil ist schon angestaubt aber sonst könnte man das noch getrost an die Straße stellen.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit dem Rechner machen
> Wenn nur spielen => SSD unnötig


 
Größtenteils möchte ich mit dem PC spielen, vielleicht auch etwas Videobearbeitung, was aber weit im Hintergrund stehen würde.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Dafür reicht das System auf jeden Fall.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Board ist bei ihm etwas billig und das Netzteil ist schon angestaubt aber sonst könnte man das noch getrost an die Straße stellen.


 
Ach, ich würde sein System auch mit dem 'billigen' Board und dem alten Netzteil gerne annehmen 
Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass deins doch noch besser ist, von der CPU her jedenfalls(?)


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Bei mir ruckeln die Games schon wieder. 
Alles ist zu langsam. 
Ich muss dringend neue Hardware kaufen.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckeln die Games schon wieder.
> Alles ist zu langsam.
> Ich muss dringend neue Hardware kaufen.


 
Bei einer GTX 690, 32GB RAM und einem der teuersten i7? 
Das klingt fast so, als hättest du Vista ^^


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass deins doch noch besser ist, von der CPU her jedenfalls(?)



Zum Spielen ist der i7-3770K minimal schneller, sparsamer und unter Luft besser übertaktbar.

Zum Video's schnitzen ist der i7-3930K natürlich schneller.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Zum Video's schnitzen ist der i7-3930K natürlich schneller.


 
Zum Breiten Markieren taugt der aber nichts weil es kein Extreme Edition ist.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Naja, wenn ich meinen jetztigen PC in die Signatur schreiben würde, würdet ihr mich alle auslachen


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich meinen jetztigen PC in die Signatur schreiben würde, würdet ihr mich alle auslachen


 
Schreib mal was du aktuell hast.
Und niemand wird dich auslachen. Du kommst schließlich hier her und fragst was gut ist. 
Du hättest auch zu Media Markt gehen können. Dort würde man dich dann über den Tisch ziehen und ausnehmen wie eine Weihnachtsgans.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Achja, eine Sache hätte ich noch.
Lohnt es sich noch zusätzliche Lüfter in das Gehäuse rein zu setzen bzw. bleibt der PC kühl genug ohne?
Und sind bei dem System alle erforderlichen Kabel dabei, oder brauche ich noch ein SATA-Kabel oder sonstiges dazu?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

In der Regel reichen 2 Lüfter, SATA Kabel gibt es beim Mainboard dazu.

Vor PCGH hatte ich einen Pentium 4 und 1GB RAM. Ich bin froh, dass du zu uns gestoßen bist.


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Dezember 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> In der Regel reichen 2 Lüfter, SATA Kabel gibt es beim Mainboard dazu.
> 
> Vor PCGH hatte ich einen Pentium 4 und 1GB RAM. Ich bin froh, dass du zu uns gestoßen bist.



Hey!, nix gegen Pentium 4


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Und sind bei dem System alle erforderlichen Kabel dabei, oder brauche ich noch ein SATA-Kabel oder sonstiges dazu?


 
2 Sata Kabel sind dabei. Falls du noch eine HDD extra kaufst solltest du auch noch ein Sata Kabel dazu kaufen.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schreib mal was du aktuell hast.
> Und niemand wird dich auslachen. Du kommst schließlich hier her und fragst was gut ist.
> Du hättest auch zu Media Markt gehen können. Dort würde man dich dann über den Tisch ziehen und ausnehmen wie eine Weihnachtsgans.


 
Genau kann ich das auch nicht sagen, da es ein alter Fertig-Pc ist.
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 5600+ mit 2x2,8 GHZ
Grafik: Als die alte NVidia Geforce 8600gt kaputt gegangen ist, musste ich auf eine Amd radeon hd6570 2gb ddr3 'aufrüsten'
RAM: 3gb ddr2 800, mehr weiß ich nicht
Mainboard: Acer F690GVM
Netzteil: Marke unbekannt, 350 Watt

Wo ich gerade bei meinem System bin, ist es normal, dass ich nur Chrome und Steam offen habe, 85 Prozesse offen habe und eine RAM-Auslastung von ca. 2gb habe?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du kannst mit CPU z nachschauen welche Hardware verbaut ist.
Beim Netzteil musst du aber das Case aufmachen. 

Das kommt darauf an wie viele Tabs du offen hast und was bei Steam gerade läuft.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst mit CPU z nachschauen welche Hardware verbaut ist.
> Beim Netzteil musst du aber das Case aufmachen.
> 
> Das kommt darauf an wie viele Tabs du offen hast und was bei Steam gerade läuft.


 
okay, mein Netzteil hat wohl doch nur 250 Watt 
ACER ATX-250PA (1PF) FSP Group 250W 24 Pin ATX Power Supply

Und mein RAM ist auch noch langsamer als gedacht, irgendein 333MHZ Samsung RAM.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ist es nicht eine Zumutung, wie die Kabel mitten in den Computer reinhängen?
Und sowas wird den nichtsahnenden Kunden als Langzeitlösung verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Sowas ist aber normal denn nur die wenigsten Komplett PC Käufer machen überhaupt mal den Rechner auf.
FSP ist schon gut aber natürlich zu schwach für neue Hardware und sicher auch schon älter.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sowas ist aber normal denn nur die wenigsten Komplett PC Käufer machen überhaupt mal den Rechner auf.
> FSP ist schon gut aber natürlich zu schwach für neue Hardware und sicher auch schon älter.


 
Ja die Meisten werden wegen dem Garantiesiegel Angst haben, den Computer aufzuschrauben.
Früher oder später sollte man den Pc doch wegen dem gesammelten Staub aufschrauben, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Stimmt schon. Wenn der Rechner gepflegt sein soll musst du ihn regelmäßig öffnen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Früher oder später sollte man den Pc doch wegen dem gesammelten Staub aufschrauben, oder täusche ich mich da?


 
Regelmäßig reinigen kann nicht schade. Druckluft in Dosen ist nicht teuer.


----------



## deeeennis (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ist zwar schon etwas her, dass ich hier etwas geschrieben habe, jedoch habe ich erfahren, dass das bequiet PurePower L8 430W zu kurze Kabel hat.
Stimmt es denn, dass ich das Kabelmanagement des Gehäuses dadurch nicht benutzen kann?


----------



## Threshold (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Kauf dir einfach Verlängerungen für die benötigten Kabel. Kosten nicht viel.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Falls der 8 Pin Stecker zu kurz sein sollte, um ihn hinter dem Mainboard Tray zu führen, würde ich einfach eine Verlängerung kaufen 
Alle anderen Stecker sollten lang genug sein, selbst bei meinem System Power Netzteil sind alle Stecker lang genug (bis auf den 8 Pin Stecker).


----------



## deeeennis (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Okay, Vielen Dank für diese schnellen Antworten! 
Dann bleibe ich doch bei diesem Netzteil.


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Notfalls kann das Kabel des 8 Pin Stecker auch über das MB verlegt werden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Dezember 2012)

Naja, dazu sag ich jetzt einfach mal nichts. Ich finde es nicht seh schön wenn Kabel im Gehäuse rumschwirren, ich mag es aufgeräumt was bei meinem Case leider nicht geht


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Wenn das Gehäuse keine Fenster hat stört es aber nicht... 

(außer den Enthusiasten )


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Eine weitere Frage, wenn ich das Xigmatek Asgard Pro nehme, kann ich darin dann auch sicher einen Alpenföhn Brocken verbauen?
Auf der Seite von Xigmatek finde ich nichts über maximale Bauhöhen für den CPU-Kühler.
Würde sich ein Brocken gegenüber einem Sella denn auch lohnen (große Lautstärke/Kühlunterschiede)?


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, der Brocken passt da problemlos rein. Den brauchst Du aber nur, wenn Du übertakten willst.


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, der Brocken passt da problemlos rein. Den brauchst Du aber nur, wenn Du übertakten willst.


 
Übertakten kann ich mit dem B75-Board und der i5-3450 ja eh nicht 
Ist der Alpenföhn Sella besser als ein Arctic Cooling Freezer 13?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde den Boxed Kühler verwenden. Der kostet nix, ist schön leise und so sparst du auch Geld


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Boxed Kühler verwenden. Der kostet nix, ist schön leise und so sparst du auch Geld


 
Mit meinem jetzigen AMD-Boxed-Kühler habe ich das Gefühl auf einer Startbahn eines Flughafens zu sitzen, das will ich eher vermeiden. ^^
Ich habe von dem Boxed-Kühler nur schlechtes gehört, vorallem was die Temperaturen unter Volllast angeht.
Und mein PC muss nicht lautlos sein, jedoch sollte er schon leise sein.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Die AMD Boxed Kühler sind lauter als die Intel Boxed Kühler ^^
Nimm den Boxed, der hält die CPU @Prime unter 70 Grad, das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung 
Du kannst ihn so regeln, dass er im Idle flüsterleise ist. Natürlich ist er dann unter Vollast nicht mehr flüsterleise


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Die AMD Boxed Kühler sind lauter als die Intel Boxed Kühler ^^
> Nimm den Boxed, der hält die CPU @Prime unter 70 Grad, das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung
> Du kannst ihn so regeln, dass er im Idle flüsterleise ist. Natürlich ist er dann unter Vollast nicht mehr flüsterleise



Aber leiser ist der Sella/Freezer 13 unter Volllast schon, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Aber leiser ist der Sella/Freezer 13 unter Volllast schon, oder?


 
Ja, du kannst den Sella sogar in der Drehzahl verringern und er ist immer noch leise und kühler als der Boxed.


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst den Sella sogar in der Drehzahl verringern und er ist immer noch leise und kühler als der Boxed.



Okay, danke 
Dann entscheide ich mich wohl doch für den Sella und bin damit auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, der Sella ist gut. Alternativen wären z.B.  Produktvergleich


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, der Sella ist gut. Alternativen wären z.B.  Produktvergleich



Der Sella klingt mir sympatisch genug 

Ich habe mir mal zum Preisvergleich das selbe System auf Alternate zusammengstellt, laut dem Alternate-Konfigurator reicht das 430Watt bequiet purepower L8 nicht aus, ist der Konfigurator nur so großzügig?


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das Netzteil reicht völlig aus. Die Konfiguratoren rechnen immer viel zu großzügig, damit auch billige und hochgelabelte Schrott-Netzteile mit der Zusammenstellung klar kommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Den Konfigurator nicht benutzen, die sind nicht gut.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Der ist nicht zu Großzügig, der ist Mist 

Selbst ein OC´ter i7 und ne 7970 brauchen nur ca. 300W. Den Link dazu liefern gleich die anderen bestimmt nach, den habe ich im moment leider nicht zur Hand 

Dazu ist Alternate seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr teuer 

EDIT: Too Late


----------



## Legacyy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Die Konfiguratoren sind nur Mist 

Quanti ist zurück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Quanti ist zurück
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Year, Baby.


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

Wow, einmal Alternate geschrieben und sofort schreiben alle, dass die Seite nicht gut ist
Ich habe auch schnell gemerkt, dass es dort einfach überteuert ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Alternate ist schon gut, der Service ist super und die Auswahl ist groß, aber das kostet halt etwas mehr als anderswo, daher würde ich eben anderswo bestellen, wenn du stark auf das Geld achten muss.
Wenn es dir um 100€ nicht ankommt, kannst du bei Alternate kaufen.


----------



## Ratracer008 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hi Quanti, hier hat sich seit deinem letzten Besuch viel geändert... 

Das L8 ist ausreichend dimensioniert


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich würde bei hardwareversand.de bestellen. Gute Preise und der Service ist OK.

mindfactory hat i.d.R. die besten Preise, aber der Service... 

Guten Support haben auch computeruniverse.de und hoh.de, aber die sind etwas teurer.


----------



## Ratracer008 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

@TE: Wenn du es nicht schon weißt:

Hardware über Geizhals suchen -> Zur Wunschliste hinzufügen -> schauen, ob MF oder HWV billiger ist -> entscheiden -> nur bei HWV: Über die Geizhals Produktseite auf die HWV Produktseite gehen -> bestellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Hi Quanti, hier hat sich seit deinem letzten Besuch viel geändert...



Was denn? Troll Threads gibt es doch immer noch, wenn ich mir da erste Seite hier anschaue.


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn du es nicht schon weißt:
> 
> Hardware über Geizhals suchen -> Zur Wunschliste hinzufügen -> schauen, ob MF oder HWV billiger ist -> entscheiden -> nur bei HWV: Über die Geizhals Produktseite auf die HWV Produktseite gehen -> bestellen



Danke für den Tipp, aber was bringt es über die Geizhals Seite auf die Hardwareversand Seite zu gehen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber was bringt es über die Geizhals Seite auf die Hardwareversand Seite zu gehen?


 Es wird teils deutlich billiger


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alternate ist schon gut, der Service ist super und die Auswahl ist groß, aber das kostet halt etwas mehr als anderswo, daher würde ich eben anderswo bestellen, wenn du stark auf das Geld achten muss.
> Wenn es dir um 100€ nicht ankommt, kannst du bei Alternate kaufen.



Auf den Preis muss ich schon sehr achten, als Schüler habe ich leider keine große Einnahmequelle


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Auf den Preis muss ich schon sehr achten, als Schüler habe ich leider keine große Einnahmequelle


 Dann bestell bei hardwareversand oder Mindfactory. Die sind billig. Der Service von MF soll nicht so toll sein, der von Hardwareversand o.k.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Auf den Preis muss ich schon sehr achten, als Schüler habe ich leider keine große Einnahmequelle


 
Ja, die armen Schüler. 

Ich nage auch fast am Hungertuch. 
Das kommt davon, wenn man die Frau in Beverly Hills alleine lässt.


----------



## Legacyy (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was denn? Troll Threads gibt es doch immer noch, wenn ich mir da erste Seite hier anschaue.


Das hier ist noch n normaler Thread... hier wird getrollt vom Feinsten:

 -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/249941-e3-1230v2-2.html#post4816489
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-6jahre-brauch-ich-auch-mal-ein-neuen-pc.html
-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/250798-fertige-pc-zusamenstellung.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Das hier ist noch n normaler Thread... hier wird getrollt vom Feinsten:
> 
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/249941-e3-1230v2-2.html#post4816489



77 Beiträge und das auf Seite 2. 



Legacyy schrieb:


> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-6jahre-brauch-ich-auch-mal-ein-neuen-pc.html



Was hast du gegen den FX4170? 



Legacyy schrieb:


> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ellung/250798-fertige-pc-zusamenstellung.html



Was hat er da denn aufgezählt? Ein Ikea Regal?


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Lohnt es sich denn 1600er RAM zu kaufen, oder wird der Unterschied zu 1333er RAM nur so gering sein, dass ich es gleich auch lassen kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich denn 1600er RAM zu kaufen, oder wird der Unterschied zu 1333er RAM nur so gering sein, dass ich es gleich auch lassen kann?


 
Ivy unterstützt 1600MHZ RAM. Deswegen würde ich auch welchen kaufen.


----------



## deeeennis (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> @TE: Wenn du es nicht schon weißt:
> 
> Hardware über Geizhals suchen -> Zur Wunschliste hinzufügen -> schauen, ob MF oder HWV billiger ist -> entscheiden -> nur bei HWV: Über die Geizhals Produktseite auf die HWV Produktseite gehen -> bestellen


 
Tut mir Leid, dass ich jetzt so eine dumme Frage stelle, aber wie gehe ich denn überhaupt über Geizhals auf HWV?




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ivy unterstützt 1600MHZ RAM. Deswegen würde ich auch welchen kaufen.


 
Okay, dann mach ich das so


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, dass ich jetzt so eine dumme Frage stelle, aber wie gehe ich denn überhaupt über Geizhals auf HWV?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Du suchst bei GH das Produkt, wählst es aus und klickst auf den HWV Link^^


----------



## deeeennis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Kann mir jemand zufällig einen Bildschirm empfehlen? Sollte möglichst 23" mind. groß sein, FullHD haben und sollte schnelle Shooter ohne Verzögerung wiedergeben, einen genauen Preisbereich kann ich nicht nennen da ich mich damit garnicht auskenne. Jedenfalls sollte er ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis haben, als Schüler ist man immer soo arm :o


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde eventuell zu einem Bildschirm mit einem IPS Panel greifen, die sind auch spieletauglich. Der Onkel Softy hat da bestimmt ein paar Tipps auf Lager


----------



## deeeennis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
wow, das es *so* billig bei der Größe und vernünftiger Qualität geht, wusste ich nicht.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Der Onkel Softy hat da bestimmt ein paar Tipps auf Lager



Natüüüüüüürlich : Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23", ASUS PA238Q, 23" (90LME4150T00081C) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deeeennis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Natüüüüüüürlich : Produktvergleich LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23", Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23", ASUS PA238Q, 23" (90LME4150T00081C) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
IPS= ? 
Je mehr ich in diesem Forum bin, desto mehr fühle ich mich wie ein Laie


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Der Asus VS248H hat ein TN Panel und die LG's von Softy haben ein IPS Panel. IPS Panels haben eine höhere Blickwinkelstabilität, sind aber etwas langsamer ...


----------



## deeeennis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Der Asus VS248H hat ein TN Panel und die LG's von Softy haben ein IPS Panel. IPS Panels haben eine höhere Blickwinkelstabilität, sind aber etwas langsamer ...


 
Danke 
Aber ich denke mal, dass sich das beim zocken kaum/garnicht bemerkbar machen sollte, oder?


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Wenn Du nebenbei noch Bild/Videobearbeitung machst, würde ich über ein IPS Panel nachdenken, ansonsten ist der Asus VS248H ein Top Gaming Monitor 



deeeennis schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mal, dass sich das beim zocken kaum/garnicht bemerkbar machen sollte, oder?



Wenn Du keine Hämorrhoiden hast und während des Zockens 1 Meter hin und her rutschst, macht sich das nicht bemerkbar


----------



## deeeennis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Hämorrhoiden hast und während des Zockens 1 Meter hin und her rutschst, macht sich das nicht bemerkbar


 
Dies ist zum Glück nicht der Fall. 

Aber selbst ein IPS mit 5ms Verzögerung wäre eine Verbesserung zu meinem Bildschirm 
Philips 190V7 19" 1280 x 1024 300 cd: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Jeder  Bildschirm wäre da eine Verbesserung


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Du willst ernsthaft einen Monitor mit 1280x 1024 kaufen ? 
Das Teil ist steinalt und das würde ich nicht mal geschenkt nehmen  5/4 Seitenverhältnis


----------



## Softy (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Nein, das ist der Schirm, den er im Moment hat


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. Dezember 2012)

Achso, das habe ich überlesen. Sorry 

Tut mir leid, aber hoffentlich kommt bald ein neuer


----------



## deeeennis (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Achso, das habe ich überlesen. Sorry
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber hoffentlich kommt bald ein neuer


 
Passiert ja jedem mal 
Das hoffe ich auch!


----------



## deeeennis (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich würde jetzt spontan zum LG Flatron IPS237L tendieren, der sieht einfach so traumhaft schön aus  , und ich wüsste auch nicht was an ihm auszusetzen wäre..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Softy den empfiehlt, kannst du den problemlos nehmen  Unser Meister hat nicht umsonst so viele Posts  Der Monitor ist gut, auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung zu deinem jetzigen.


----------



## deeeennis (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn Softy den empfiehlt, kannst du den problemlos nehmen  Unser Meister hat nicht umsonst so viele Posts  Der Monitor ist gut, auf jeden Fall eine Verbesserung zu deinem jetzigen.


 
Okay 
Ich denke, dass selbst mein Iphone-Bildschirm eine Verbesserung wäre


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt spontan zum LG Flatron IPS237L tendieren, der sieht einfach so traumhaft schön aus  , und ich wüsste auch nicht was an ihm auszusetzen wäre..



Ja, der LG IPS237L setzt auf äußere Schönheit, aber wer schön sein will muss leiden  Das Panel ist gut, aber man kann den Monitor nicht neigen oder in der Höhe verstellen.

Außerdem ist der Monitor nicht "rahmenlos", wie von LG beworben wurde.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Dann werf auch mal einen Blick auf diesen 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI.


----------



## deeeennis (26. Dezember 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann werf auch mal einen Blick auf diesen 23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz 1920x1080 1xHDMI.



Also ist der technisch besser?


----------



## Adi1 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich habe den seit ein paar Tagen hier bei mir rumstehen.
Für den Preis ist das ein guter Monitor PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN.


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Vom Panel her sind beide gut 

Der IPS237L ist der ästhetischere, der IPS235P ist der funktionellere (Höhenverstellbarkeit, Pivot).


----------



## deeeennis (26. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, der LG IPS237L setzt auf äußere Schönheit, aber wer schön sein will muss leiden  Das Panel ist gut, aber man kann den Monitor nicht neigen oder in der Höhe verstellen.
> 
> Außerdem ist der Monitor nicht "rahmenlos", wie von LG beworben wurde.



Oh, dass man ihn nicht neigen kann, ist echt schade :/
Ja, dass er nicht rahmenlos ist, habe ich dann auch bei einem Review gesehen, aber trotzdem steht er um einiges schöner da als andere Bildschirme


----------



## deeeennis (26. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Der IPS237L ist der ästhetischere, der IPS235P ist der funktionellere (Höhenverstellbarkeit, Pivot).



Wobei ich mich frage, ob der "Pivot-Modus" brauchbar ist, für den Anwendungsbereich der Spiele ist er ja total zwecklos


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Kauf Dir einen höhenverstellbaren Zocker-Sessel. Dann kannst Du auf Pivot pfeifen


----------



## deeeennis (26. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Kauf Dir einen höhenverstellbaren Zocker-Sessel. Dann kannst Du auf Pivot pfeifen



Gute Idee, da brauche ich nur jemanden, der mir den Sessel sponsort


----------



## deeeennis (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Kann mir jemand Unterschiede zwischen einem LG IPS235V, LG IPS235P und einem LG IPS235P-BN nennen?


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Der P-BN und der P sind dieselben Monitore, der V bietet keine Komfortfunktionen, wie Höhenverstellbarkeit und Pivotfunktion.


----------



## deeeennis (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Achso, okay danke


----------



## Morishno (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich hab den 237L seit vier Tagen hier stehen und bin echt begeistert ( was vielleicht auch daran liegt das ich vorher an nem Laptop-Bildschirm gezockt habe.
Den kann man aber Neigen. Im augeschalteten Zustand hat er einen Rand von ca.1 mm und im AN Zustand 11mm. Der sieht echt genial aus.
Was mich ein wenig getört hat ist das er keinen DVI Eingang hat


----------



## deeeennis (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Morishno schrieb:


> Ich hab den 237L seit vier Tagen hier stehen und bin echt begeistert ( was vielleicht auch daran liegt das ich vorher an nem Laptop-Bildschirm gezockt habe.
> Den kann man aber Neigen. Im augeschalteten Zustand hat er einen Rand von ca.1 mm und im AN Zustand 11mm. Der sieht echt genial aus.
> Was mich ein wenig getört hat ist das er keinen DVI Eingang hat


 
Also wenn man ihn neigen kann, bin ich klar für ihn! 
Hat DVI oder HDMI eigentlich irgendeinen Vorteil, außer dass HDMI Ton überträgt?


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Die Signalqualität ist gleich, denn es sind beides digitale Signale.

DVI-D hat bei höheren Auflösungen und 3D Gaming Vorteile, aber das trifft bei Dir ja nicht zu.


----------



## deeeennis (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Okay, dann wäre der Anschluss ja egal.

Bequiet PurePower L8 430Watt, bequiet StraightPower E9 400Watt, oder bequiet StraightPower E9 450Watt, welches Netzteil lohnt sich am meisten?
Ich weiß dass die StraightPower eine 80+ Gold-Zertifikation haben, aber in der modular-Variante sind sie so teuer


----------



## Softy (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Wenn Du unbedingt KM haben möchtest, kannst Du das Pure L8 nehmen. Ansonsten würde ich zum Straight E9 400 greifen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich würde mir das Straight Power E9 mit 480 Watt gönnen 
Wenn es zu teuer ist, würde ich zum E9 mit 450 Watt greifen, das L8 ist technisch schlechter ...
Das E9 480 ist 15 Euro teurer als das E9 mit 450 Watt.


----------



## deeeennis (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das Straight Power E9 mit 480 Watt gönnen
> Wenn es zu teuer ist, würde ich zum E9 mit 450 Watt greifen, das L8 ist technisch schlechter ...
> Das E9 480 ist 15 Euro teurer als das E9 mit 450 Watt.


 
Wieso 480 Watt, das System wird ja höchstens 300 Watt ziehen?
Ist das von der Effizienz her am besten?

Edit: Habe gerade gesehen dass das mit 480W CM hat, Antwort ist nicht nötig.


----------



## deeeennis (30. Dezember 2012)

ich sehe gerade, dass in meinem alten System ein Sata-Laufwerk und eine 7200Rpm Hitachi Deskstar 500gb Sata 3gb/s eingebaut ist.
Könnte ich diese Altlasten weiterverwenden oder würden diese mein System ausbremsen?
Besonders bei der HDD habe ich das Gefühl dass sie sehr langsam ist.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. Dezember 2012)

Diese beiden Komponenten kannst du weiterverwenden. Da gibt es gar keine Probleme. Die HDD sollte auch nicht Bremsen, die ist wahrscheinlich nur so langsam, da sie nie mal formatiert wurde


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du kannst das Laufwerk und die Festplatte weiterverwenden. 
Du kannst dir natürlich auch noch einen neue/zusätzliche Festplatte kaufen und die alte Festplatte für Daten nutzen die Du nur selten benötigst


----------



## deeeennis (30. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> die ist wahrscheinlich nur so langsam, da sie nie mal formatiert wurde



da ist natürlich was dran 

Wow, dann hätte ich ja 80 Euro, die ich in andere Komponenten stecken könnte, da geht mir doch das Herz auf


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> da ist natürlich was dran
> 
> Wow, dann hätte ich ja 80 Euro, die ich in andere Komponenten stecken könnte, da geht mir doch das Herz auf


 Z.B. in eine stärkere Graka. (Wenn Du nicht schon eine HD7970 auf der Liste hast  )


----------



## deeeennis (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Z.B. in eine stärkere Graka. (Wenn Du nicht schon eine HD7970 auf der Liste hast  )


 
Nein, momentan wäre eine  7870 auf der Liste, ich überlege aber bei dieser zu bleiben und mir stattdessen ein OC-System mit 3570k, Brocken und Z77 zu holen, oder eine zusätzliche SSD.
Ich will das System so zukunftssicher wie möglich gestalten, und die Grafikkarte muss idR ja eh als erstes ausgetauscht werden, lohnt es sich nicht eher ein 3570k mit ~4Ghz zu haben?


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Naja wenn Du dir ein System holst, dass Du auch später übertakten kannst, bist Du wahrscheinlich schon besser bedient, denn wenn die Leistung nicht mehr reicht kannst Du die CPU einfacch übertakten und brauchst nicht schon wieder einen neuen Unterbau kaufen


----------



## deeeennis (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich bin mir jetzt total unsicher was ich machen soll, 7870 und OC, 7950 und kein OC, 7870 ohne OC mit SSD?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall eine SSD mit kaufen. Das lohnt sich wirklich.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja wenn man einmal eine SSD hatte will man nie wieder ohne


----------



## deeeennis (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



minicoopers schrieb:


> Ja wenn man einmal eine SSD hatte will man nie wieder ohne


 
Ja das glaube ich dir gerne, also lieber HD7870, i5 3470, B75 Board und SSD?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du kannst die SSD auch nächsten Monat nachkaufen. Deine Entscheidung.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja ich glaube ich würde mich für diese Variante entscheiden


----------



## deeeennis (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst die SSD auch nächsten Monat nachkaufen. Deine Entscheidung.


 
Dafür müsste ich Windows doch neu aufsetzen, oder? 

Ich denke ich kaufe einen 3570k mit Brocken auf einem Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H mit HD7870 und kaufe dann irgendwann eine 840er oder m4 SSD nach.


----------



## minicoopers (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich Windows doch neu aufsetzen, oder?
> 
> Ich denke ich kaufe einen 3570k mit Brocken auf einem Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H mit HD7870 und kaufe dann irgendwann eine 840er oder m4 SSD nach.


 Ja Du müsstest dann Windows neu installieren aber das ist ja nicht so das Problem 

auch keine schlechte Option


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Dafür müsste ich Windows doch neu aufsetzen, oder?



Ja, das musst du dann machen.



deeeennis schrieb:


> Ich denke ich kaufe einen 3570k mit Brocken auf einem Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H mit HD7870 und kaufe dann irgendwann eine 840er oder m4 SSD nach.


 
Dann mach das so.


----------



## deeeennis (2. Januar 2013)

ich habe gerade ein ziemlich großes Problem!
Ich habe meinen alten Pc (Sockel AM2) aufgeschraubt um zu gucken welcher Cpu-Kuehler verbaut ist, den habe ich ausversehen stark berührt.
Dann beim Start des pcs kam kein Bild und ein starker Geruch von heißem Plastik stand im Raum.
Was habe ich kaputt gemacht?


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Was meinst du den mit "stark" berührt ? 

Der Geruch nach Plastik und/oder Rauch sind nie gut ;(


----------



## deeeennis (2. Januar 2013)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Was meinst du den mit "stark" berührt ?
> 
> Der Geruch nach Plastik und/oder Rauch sind nie gut ;(



Ich habe ihn irgendwie leicht verschoben/verdreht, und dann reflexartig in die ausgangsposition gebracht.
Sind möglicherweise die Pins des Prozessors hinüber?


----------



## TheJumper0 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Mhm wenn du wirklich nur den Kühler verschoben hast, sollte da nichts an den pins sein.

Mach den Kühler einfach mal runter und schau.

Dann neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## deeeennis (2. Januar 2013)

TheJumper0 schrieb:


> Mhm wenn du wirklich nur den Kühler verschoben hast, sollte da nichts an den pins sein.
> 
> Mach den Kühler einfach mal runter und schau.
> 
> Dann neue Wärmeleitpaste drauf und wieder zusammenbauen.



Es kann auch sein dass ich den Kühler dabei angehoben habe, und die Wlp ist immernoch die Selbe wie beim Kauf (KomplettPC), ich habe schon oft auf YT gesehen, dass bei alter Wlp die CPU gerne am Kühler hängen bleibt.

Wlp habe ich keine im Haus, das Problem würde ich gerne lösen ohne dass mein Vater davon erfährt, sonst wird er mir kein eigenständiges zusammenbauen von einem neuen System zutrauen/erlauben und ich würde als Fertig-Pc Käufer enden.

Edit: Als ich den Plastikgeruch wahrgenommen habe, hat sich ein abgebrochenes Pin mit Plastik vom Sockel verschmolzen 
Und ich hatte bei dem Pc oft das Gefühl, dass der Cpu-Kühler unnormal laut dreht, lag daran, dass die WLP komplett ausgetrocknet war.
Dann wird mein neuer Pc wohl doch nicht solange auf sich warten lassen müssen wie ich dachte


----------



## deeeennis (6. Januar 2013)

So, Bestellung ist draußen 
Ist aufgrund von Geldmangel jetzt leider etwas billiger geworden:
i5-3470
Ekl Sella
Gigabyte hd 7870
Corsair Vengeance 1600 8gb dual kit
AsRock b75-Pro3
Bitfenix Shinobi Usb 3.0
bequiet Straight Power e9 400W
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
Scyte Slipstream 120mm

Wenn alles da ist werde ich euch mit Bildern versorgen


----------



## Softy (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Prima Zusammenstellung 

Bilder


----------



## minicoopers (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Viel Spaß beim Bauen und quälen des neuen Rechners


----------



## deeeennis (8. Januar 2013)

hätte noch eine Frage, und zwar ob an dem Mainboard (B75-Pro) genug Lüfteranschlüsse sind.
Ich habe ja dann insgesamt 2 Gehäuselüfter, ist davon nur einer PWM und einer auf voller Last?


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du kannst (neben einem 3pin und einem 4pin CPU-Kühlerlüfter) je einen PWM und einen 3pin Lüfter anschließen.


----------



## deeeennis (8. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst (neben einem 3pin und einem 4pin CPU-Kühlerlüfter) je einen PWM und einen 3pin Lüfter anschließen.



Aber den 3-Pin Lüfter kann ich dann nicht regeln, oder?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Januar 2013)

Doch den kannst du auch regeln. 3 Pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung geregelt. 12 Volt sind die Maximaldrehzahl. Über das Mainboard kannst du dann verschiedene Profile (so ist es bei mir) auswählen.


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Doch, wenn ich nicht irre, schon. Das müsste der CHA_FAN2 Anschluss sein, der ist regelbar. Du kannst ja mal das Handbuch runterladen, da steht es drin: ASRock > B75 Pro3

Zur Not kannst Du den 3 pin Lüfter auch an den CPU_FAN2 Anschluss klemmen, dann dreht der halt synchron zum CPU Kühlerlüfter.


----------



## deeeennis (8. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Doch, wenn ich nicht irre, schon. Das müsste der CHA_FAN2 Anschluss sein, der ist regelbar. Du kannst ja mal das Handbuch runterladen, da steht es drin: ASRock > B75 Pro3
> 
> Zur Not kannst Du den 3 pin Lüfter auch an den CPU_FAN2 Anschluss klemmen, dann dreht der halt synchron zum CPU Kühlerlüfter.



runterladen ist momentan nicht, mein jetziger Pc ist kaputt gegangen 

Okay, dann weiß ich Bescheid, danke


----------



## Softy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich habe es runtergeladen 

Der CHA_FAN2 Anschluss ist ein 3pin Anschluss. Das passt also so


----------



## deeeennis (8. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich habe es runtergeladen
> 
> Der CHA_FAN2 Anschluss ist ein 3pin Anschluss. Das passt also so



Okay, dann bleibt ja alles schön leise 
Übrigens danke fürs nachschauen!


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

Eine kurze Frage, sind HDDs immer so ohne richtige Verpackung eingepackt?
Btw Teile sind jetzt da, am Wochenende wird zusammengebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja das hatte ich auch. Die sind ja nur zum Schutz in dieser Folie eingwickelt. Die Festplatte ansich ist in einer Plastikhülle

Viel Spaß beim Bauen


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Eine kurze Frage, sind HDDs immer so ohne richtige Verpackung eingepackt?



Man kann die HDD auch als "retail"-Variante kaufen, da ist dann ein Hochglanz-Pappkarton und anderer Schnick-Schnack mit dabei, den man nicht braucht , z.B.: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Man kann die HDD auch als "retail"-Variante kaufen, da ist dann ein Hochglanz-Pappkarton und anderer Schnick-Schnack mit dabei, den man nicht braucht , z.B.: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s, retail



Achso, ich dachte nur dass es üblich wäre alles gut verpackt zu erhalten 

Ich freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten!


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Ich freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten!



Dann verstehe ich, dass Du gerne mehr zum auspacken gehabt hättest


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich, dass Du gerne mehr zum auspacken gehabt hättest



Mit 16 Jahren ist das doch noch okay 

Ich sehe gerade dass die GraKa keinen VGA-Anschluss mehr hat, mein Bildschirm hat einen VGA und DVI-D Anschluss, der DVI-Ausgang der GraKa ist ein DVI-I, was soll ich mir kaufen, Adapter DVI auf VGA oder gibt es auch DVI-I zu DVI-D Kabel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Kauf dir ein DVI Kabel. Das passt schon.


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein DVI Kabel. Das passt schon.



Aber DVI-D und DVI-I sieht doch anders aus, kann man beides an beide Anschlüsse anschließen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Die DVI I Buchse hat die beiden extra Stecker. Aber die sind bei DVI D einfach nur tot, daher passt das.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich bin jetzt 49  und als ich vor ein paar Monaten die Teile für meinen neuen Knecht ausgepackt habe, habe ich mich auch wie ein kleines Schulmädchen gefreut .


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 49  und als ich vor ein paar Monaten die Teile für meinen neuen Knecht ausgepackt habe, habe ich mich auch wie ein kleines Schulmädchen gefreut .



Dann bin ich wohl doch nicht der Einzige

Tut mir Leid dass ich soviele Fragen habe, aber kann ich irgendwie den alten internen 3,5 Zoll Cardreader aus meinem alten Pc weiterverwenden ohne dass ich um den Kartenleser rum so einen hässlichen Freiraum habe?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Wenn beim Gehäuse kein Einschubrahmen dabei ist, kannst Du einen dazu kaufen: DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz (18136) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

0,82 Euro? Das Teil kann doch nur verbogener Schrott sein.


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 0,82 Euro? Das Teil kann doch nur verbogener Schrott sein.



Besser verbogener Schrott als garnichts :/
Ärgerlich dass ich den vergessen habe, dafür jetzt extra Versandkosten zu zahlen..


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, ich habe den hier : Lian Li MF-515X komplett schwarz, Einbaurahmen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sieht halt edler aus mit dem gebürsteten ( ) Aluminium. Aber ist halt so. Wasser predigen, Wein saufen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 0,82 Euro? Das Teil kann doch nur verbogener Schrott sein.



No risk, no fun! Aber da könnte was dran sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Einfach mal sowas testen. 
Lian Li Motor & Schienen für PC-CK101 (CK101-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einfach mal sowas testen.
> Lian Li Motor & Schienen für PC-CK101 (CK101-B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Was ist DAS?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Was ist DAS?


 
Der ist dafür. 
Privatkunden Shop - Lian Li PC-CK101 - Mini Tower...


----------



## deeeennis (9. Januar 2013)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der ist dafür.
> Privatkunden Shop - Lian Li PC-CK101 - Mini Tower...



Wenn man zu viel Geld hat..


----------



## KaiTorben (9. Januar 2013)

Fährt die oder Was  ?


----------



## Softy (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Fährt die oder Was  ?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2wZgcJSckzU#!

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KaiTorben (10. Januar 2013)

Goil :o


----------



## deeeennis (11. Januar 2013)

So, da bin ich wieder, und je mehr ich mich in die beschreibungen der Hardware einlese, desto mehr Fragen kommen auf.

1. Thema: Gehäuselüfter

Das Mainboard (B75Pro3) hat 3 Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter(2x3Pin und 1x4Pin), wovon ein 4Pin und ein 3 Pin PWM sind , ich habe 2 3Pin Lüfter(Scythe Slipstream und Bitfenix Shinobi Standardlüfter).
Läuft derjenige, der nicht PWM ist, die ganze Zeit auf voller Last und wenn ja, ist er dann stark zu hören?

2. Thema: Gehaüseanschluss

Das MB hat ja einen System-Panel-Header, aber am Gehäuse gibt es garnicht genügend Anschlüsse um den Header voll zu belegen.
Die GND-Anschlüsse(Ground?) gibt es nicht, ebenso den Dummy.
Wie soll ich das denn jetzt anschließen?

3. Thema: Wärmeleitpaste

Wie soll ich die Wärmeleitpaste am besten verteilen? Oder soll ich sie überhaupt nicht verteilen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

3 Pin ist nie PWM !
Ich würde die Wärmeleitpaste verteilen, schau mal hier vorbei 
Tutorial: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen - YouTube

EDIT: Entweder du schließt die Lüfter an die beiden 3 Pin Anschlüsse (Cassis und CPU, nicht PWR Fan !) an, oder du kaufst ein Y-Kabel und schließt sie damit beide am Cassis-3 Pin Anschluss an


----------



## deeeennis (11. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> 3 Pin ist nie PWM !
> Ich würde die Wärmeleitpaste verteilen, schau mal hier vorbei
> Tutorial: Wärmeleitpaste auftragen - YouTube



Heißt das dann, dass ich die Lüfter garnicht regeln kann, oder habe ich die Bedeutung von "PWM" einfach nur missverstanden?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

3 Pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung gesteuert und PWM (4 Pin Lüfter) werden über die Pulswellenmodulation gesteuert.
Auch 3 Pin Lüfter können gesteuert werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du guckst im Handbuch wo die Anschlüsse vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses dran kommen. Du musst den Header ja auch nicht voll belegen .


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Wenn Du den 3pin Lüfter am PWM Anschluss anschließt, dann läuft der volles Rohr. Daher würde ich da den Scythe Slipstream anschließen, der ist auch bei 12 Volt sehr leise.


----------



## deeeennis (11. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> 3 Pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung gesteuert und PWM (4 Pin Lüfter) werden über die Pulswellenmodulation gesteuert.
> Auch 3 Pin Lüfter können gesteuert werden.



Achso, dann weiß ich ja Bescheid, danke!
Aber laut Mainboard-Handbuch kann nur einer der beiden 3-Pin Anschlüssen geregelt werden("CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 unterstützen Lüftersteuerung.").
Laüft der Lüfter, welcher nicht gesteuert wird dann auf voller Last?

@Rosi
Okay, gut dass nicht alle benutzt werden müssen 
Aber mein Reset-Button Anschluss besteht aus 2 Pins, auf dem Header ist nur einer dafür vorgesehen..


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Genau, der PWR Fan Anschluss ist nicht regelbar, der läuft dann immer mit voller Umdrehungszahl.
PWR Fan heißt manchmal auch Power Fan


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Habe gerade das Handbuch runtergeladen. Für den Reset Button sind auch 2 Pins vorgesehen. Rechts unten, der 2. und 3. .

darüber kommen die beiden Power Button Pins und links neben den Power B. Pins kommen die Power LED Pins dran.


----------



## deeeennis (11. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du den 3pin Lüfter am PWM Anschluss anschließt, dann läuft der volles Rohr. Daher würde ich da den Scythe Slipstream anschließen, der ist auch bei 12 Volt sehr leise.



Dann werde ich wohl den vorinstallierten Lüfter ausbauen und vorne einbauen, und den Scythe hinten einbauen, denn der regelbare 3-Pin Anschluss ist liegt so ungünstig, dass ich sonst über das gesamte Mainboard 2 Kabel hängen hätte 

Edit: @Rosi
Also ist für den Reset der "RESET#" und der "GND" Anschluss vorgesehen?


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du kannst den Scythe Lüfter auch genauso gut am Netzteil anschließen, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## deeeennis (11. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst den Scythe Lüfter auch genauso gut am Netzteil anschließen, macht keinen Unterschied.



Seit wann kann ich einen 3Pin Lüfter am NT anschließen?
Oder soll ich dafür den von Scythe mitgelieferten  Adapter nutzen?


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Jepp. Reset müsste + sein, Ground -.


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Seit wann kann ich einen 3Pin Lüfter am NT anschließen?



Schon seit es Netzteile gibt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Beim Scythe Siip Stream ist ein Adapter dabei, mit dem du den 3 Pin Lüfter an einen freien Molex Stecker des Netzteiles mit 4 Pins stecken kannst.
Dann läuft er auch auf 12 Volt, wird also nicht heruntergeregelt.


----------



## deeeennis (11. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Scythe Siip Stream ist ein Adapter dabei, mit dem du den 3 Pin Lüfter an einen freien Molex Stecker des Netzteiles mit 4 Pins stecken kannst.
> Dann läuft er auch auf 12 Volt, wird also nicht heruntergeregelt.



Okay, danke!

Das war es bis jetzt an Fragen, morgen wenn ich das Ganze zusammenbaue werde ich bestimmt noch Fragen zum Bios haben, sowas wie Cpulüfter leiser stellen, oder RAM falls er auf 1333Mhz läuft, wie ich ihn auf 1600Mhz stelle, ich hoffe aber dass ich dafür keine Hilfe benötige. 
Bilder gibt es dann natürlich auch


----------



## Rosigatton (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Falls der RAM auf 1333MHz läuft, stellst Du im BIOS auf XMP Profil um. Dann läuft der auf 1600MHz und exakt 1,5 Volt. War bei mir zumindest so.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage zum Systempanelheader:

Ist beim Reset und Powerbutton-Anschluss vom Gehäuse der teil mit dem Pfeil der + oder - Pol?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich meine, bei mir stand da auch + drauf. Hattu Foto? Ist bei mir schon ~ 4 Monate her. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, das ich genau sehen konnte, welcher Stecker wo hinkommt .


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

So anderes Thema:

Habe alles angschlossen und wollte den PC anmachen, hat auch geklappt, nur habe ich kein Bild bekommen und alle Lüfter haben sich nach ein paar Sekunden abgeschaltet.
Weiß jemand weiter?


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hast Du beide Stromstecker vom Netzteil auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen?
8 Pin in der Nähe von der CPU und 24 Pin


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Hast Du beide Stromstecker vom Netzteil auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen?
> 8 Pin in der Nähe von der CPU und 24 Pin



Sind beide drin


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

HAst Du an der Graka zwei Stromstecker angeschlossen?


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> HAst Du an der Graka zwei Stromstecker angeschlossen?



Okay, ich habe noch mal am 24Pin-Stecker geruckelt und jetzt läufts  
Trotzdem danke!


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe noch mal am 24Pin-Stecker geruckelt und jetzt läufts
> Trotzdem danke!


 Freut mich wenn der Rechner nun läuft


----------



## Rosigatton (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Die Stecker müssen einrasten.  War erst vor 1-2 Tagen so ein Fall mit der Graka. Als die Stecker dann richtig drin saßen, lief auch alles.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand bei Bios-Einstellungen helfen?
Ist ein UEFI-Bios. ich würde gerne wissen wie ich den Sella regeln soll? Welches Level? Und auf welches Level soll der ausblasende Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Den Sella kannst Du auf Level 1 oder 2 stellen und die Target Temperatur auf 60-65°C. Dann mal 10-15 Minuten Prime95 laufen lassen. Wenn die CPU Temperatur dann unter 70°C bleibt, ist das OK


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Den Sella kannst Du auf Level 1 oder 2 stellen und die Target Temperatur auf 60-65°C. Dann mal 10-15 Minuten Prime95 laufen lassen. Wenn die CPU Temperatur dann unter 70°C bleibt, ist das OK



Okay mache ich dann so 
Habe noch nicht mal Windows drauf, kommt jetzt.
Wenn ich fertig bin, lade ich vom Pc Bilder hoch


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Dann würde ich erst mal Windows installieren, und mich dann um den Sella kümmern


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt wenn ich die Windows CD einlege, weiß jemand was das heißt?


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hast Du den AHCI Modus im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Hast Du den AHCI Modus im Bios eingestellt?



Wo genau mache ich das?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Januar 2013)

Das Kannst du im BIOS unter ,,Storage Configuration" einstellen. Falls du dieses Menü im BIOS nicht findest, würde ich mal einen Blick ins Handbuch werfen.


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Wo genau mache ich das?


 Bei mir ist das im Bios unter Advanced-> Storage Configuration->Sata Mode Selection zu finden


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Okay, stand eh schon auf AHCI, aber komme jetzt nicht weiter.


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hast Du mal die Anschlüsse von Festplatte und Laufwerken kontrolliert? Vielleicht ist da ein Wackelkontakt oder so


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

HAst Du dir die Reinstallations DVD gekauft? Wenn ja vielleicht gibt es mit der DVD Probleme  
Wenn ja dann lade dir mal Windows 7 bei chip.de herunter und versuch es dann nochmal. Sonst fällt mir gerade auch ncihts ein


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Anschlüsse von Festplatte und Laufwerken kontrolliert? Vielleicht ist da ein Wackelkontakt oder so



Habe ich schon kontrolliert..







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es überhaupt sein, dass bei einer 4,7GB Dvd (wenn 3Gb belegt sind) nur so wenig Beschriftetes zu sehen ist?
Vielleicht ist ja die Selbstgebrannte Dvd fehlerhaft oder kann es daran nicht liegen?


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Sieht etwas seltsam aus, ich würde Windows mal mit einem USB Stick installieren.


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das mit dem Stick wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. HIer mal ein Link zzu einem Tool mit dem man einen bootbaren USB stick erstellen kann (falls noch nicht bekannt )
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Sieht etwas seltsam aus, ich würde Windows mal mit einem USB Stick installieren.



Ich opfere mal unseren letzten Rohling und wenn das nicht funktioniert, versuche ich es von einem Usb-Stick


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Sag mal, versuchst du Windows XP zu installieren?


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sag mal, versuchst du Windows XP zu installieren?


 
Nein, ich will die 30-Tage-Testversion von Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit von Chip installieren.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sieht ja schonmal besser aus, auf ein neues


Edit: Uhh, sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, das sieht "normal" aus. Viel Erfolg


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

Es funktioniert jetzt


----------



## minicoopers (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Sehr gut  Dann werf die andere DVD schnell weit weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Super, freut mich.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hier einmal ein paar Bilder vom PC, leider nur in Iphone-Qualität, ich hoffe, dass ihr es mir verzeihen könnt 
Das Kabelmanagement habe ich so gut wie möglich versucht, ich denke aber, dass es in Ordnung ist.
Der Pc läuft bis jetzt stabil, leise und kühl, nur funktionieren die Frontbuchsen für Headsets nicht.
Liegt das daran, dass ich für den AC97-Stecker keinen Platz gefunden habe?


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Schick 

Hast Du den HD Audio Stecker drin? Das würde dann so passen, AC97 ist ein älterer Standard.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Schick
> 
> Hast Du den HD Audio Stecker drin? Das würde dann so passen, AC97 ist ein älterer Standard.


 
Danke 
Ja, den habe ich rein getan und den AC97 dafür rausgelassen..


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Dann ist entweder das Kabel / Port kaputt oder es ist eine Einstellungssache im Audio-Treiber.  Schau mal die Einstellungen durch.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann ist entweder das Kabel / Port kaputt oder es ist eine Einstellungssache im Audio-Treiber.  Schau mal die Einstellungen durch.


 
Ich hoffe, dass nichts kaputt ist, wäre das schlimmste :o
Welchen Audiotreiber meinst du?
Immer wenn ich das Headset anschließe, geht Catalyst auf und fordert mich auf mein Standard-Audio-Gerät einzustellen, jedoch kann ich dort mein Headset nicht anwählen, ebenso nicht in Windows..


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Schau mal in der Windows Systemsteuerung unter Sound, ob da das richtige Wiedergabegerät eingestellt ist.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Schau mal in der Windows Systemsteuerung unter Sound, ob da das richtige Wiedergabegerät eingestellt ist.


 
Bei 'Kopfhörer' steht da "nicht angeschlossen"...

EDIT:
Ich Idiot habe den HD-Audio-Treiber eben erst installiert, jetzt gehts 
Tut mir Leid dass ich so doof war


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Also nochmal zum  mitmeißeln  

Du hast den Sound Treiber installiert?

Du hast keine dedizierte Soundkarte sondern nutzt den onboard Sound?

Wo hast Du das HS angeschlossen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Januar 2013)

Jetzt läuft doch alles, Softy 

@TE: Super  Macht nix, dass du das jetzt erst merkst mit dem Treiber.


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ah, super dass es jetzt funktioniert.  Treiber installieren ist immer gut


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ah, super dass es jetzt funktioniert.  Treiber installieren ist immer gut


 
Ja, habe ich jetzt auch bemerkt 



ich888 schrieb:


> Jetzt läuft doch alles, Softy
> 
> @TE: Super  Macht nix, dass du das jetzt erst merkst mit dem Treiber.


 
Okay 

Habe mir gerade Speedfan geholt, und dann war ich erstmal erschrocken.
Alles normal bis auf 'Aux'. Auslesefehler oder bittere Wahrheit?


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das ist (hoffentlich ) ein Auslesefehler. Ich finde dieses Programm (incl. Gadget) besser zum auslesen der Temperaturen: Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist (hoffentlich ) ein Auslesefehler. Ich finde dieses Programm (incl. Gadget) besser zum auslesen der Temperaturen: Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online


 
OMFG??


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (12. Januar 2013)

Ja, SpeedFan liest viele Daten falsch aus. Demnach wäre bei mir eine Temperatur bei -10 Grad 
Alternativ kannst du auch CoreTemp oder RealTemp verwenden.


----------



## Softy (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, das sind halt Auslesefehler, wichtig sind eh nur die Grafikkarten- und CPU-Temperaturen.


----------



## deeeennis (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Noch eine Frage:

Ich hatte vor, mir eine Partition für System und Treiber zu erstellen (~50GB). 
Jedoch habe ich dann beim installieren die falsche Partition ausgewählt und habe jetzt eine Systempartition mit 870GB und eine andere mit 50GB..
Wenn ich über die Computerverwaltung die Systempartition verkleinern will, dann kann ich es nur um maximal 150GB machen, das bringt es auch nicht wirklich.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Partition sicher zu verkleinern?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (13. Januar 2013)

Ich mache sowas nicht mit der Computerverwaltung von Windows, sondern mit einem netten Programm. Ist zwar auf Englisch, aber leicht zu verstehen. Du wählst einfach die Aktionen aus und mit einem Klick auf ,,Apply" werden die Änderungen übernommen.

http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm


----------



## deeeennis (13. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich mache sowas nicht mit der Computerverwaltung von Windows, sondern mit einem netten Programm. Ist zwar auf Englisch, aber leicht zu verstehen. Du wählst einfach die Aktionen aus und mit einem Klick auf ,,Apply" werden die Änderungen übernommen.
> 
> Free Partition Magic alternative. Best Free Partition Manager Freeware for Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7/8 32 bit & 64 bit - EaseUS Partition Master Home Edition.


 
Okay, habe es jetzt hinbekommen die Systempartition zu verkleinern, nur wie fasse ich die beiden unbenutzten Speicher zu einer Partition zusammen?

Edit: 
Habe eine Lösung gefunden


----------



## Softy (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Kannst Du nicht die Partition C: ganz an den Anfang schieben und die beiden unallocated Dinger zusammenfasssen?


----------



## deeeennis (13. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht die Partition C: ganz an den Anfang schieben und die beiden unallocated Dinger zusammenfasssen?



Genau das habe ich dann auch getan 
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## deeeennis (15. Januar 2013)

Der Pc läuft zwar immernoch rund, jedoch habe ich beim anmachen große Probleme.
Ich brauche mehrere Anläufe bis ich ein Bild auf dem Monitor bekomme und weiß nicht, woran das liegen kann..
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Tritt der Fehler auch auf, wenn Du die Grafikkarte ausbaust und den Monitor am Board anschließt?


----------



## deeeennis (15. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Tritt der Fehler auch auf, wenn Du die Grafikkarte ausbaust und den Monitor am Board anschließt?



Hab gerade nach ca 10 Versuchen wieder Bild bekommen, als ich an der Grafikkarte gerüttelt habe.
Gestern war das auch so, es kann doch nicht sein dass sie immer Wackelkontakt hat, oder?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Steckt sie denn richtig im Slot? Stecken die Stromanschlüsse fest in der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Die Stecker müssen einrasten. Hatten erst letzte Tage genau das Problem. Waren nicht ganz eingerastet.


----------



## deeeennis (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Steckt sie denn richtig im Slot? Stecken die Stromanschlüsse fest in der Grafikkarte?


 
Sie ist auf jeden Fall richtig eingerastet, die Lüfter haben auch gedreht als ich kein Bild hatte, aber nachdem ich an der Grafikkarte gerüttelt habe, haben die Lüfter stärker gedreht.
Ich tippe mal auf nicht fest sitzende 6-Pin-Stecker, oder?

Anderes Thema:
Andere Leute mit ähnlichem Setup bekommen ein unter Last kühleres System als ich hin.
Meine Grafikkarte erstreckt sich über fast das komplette Gehäuse von der Länge her. 
Deswegen habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Luft vom vorderen Gehäuselüfter nicht vollständig zur Cpu hochkommt, also dass die Grafikkarte die Frischluft etwas staut. 
Soll ich den vorderen Gehäuselüfter im oberen Lüfterplatz festmachen oder ist es im unteren besser?


----------



## Softy (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das mit dem Lüfter würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Könntest ja noch einen zusätzlichen 120mm Luffi vorne einbauen.


----------



## deeeennis (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Da bin ich wieder.
Das Problem mit dem schwarzen Bild beim erstmaligen Start des PCs des Tages hat sich immernoch nicht gelöst.
Heute habe ich mal die Anschlüsse von Mainboard, Graka, Cpu, Lüfter, Festplatte überprüft bevor ich den PC starten wollte.
Aber anscheinend liegt es nicht an wackeligen Anschlüssen, denn ich hatte immer noch kein Bild...
Dann nach gefühlten 40 Versuchen habe ich Bild bekommen, als ich den Stromstecker der Stromleiste noch einmal raus und wieder reingesteckt habe.
Ich habe es sofort an stärker drehenden GraKa-Lüftern bemerkt.
Langsam verzweifle ich an dem Problem!


----------



## Softy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hast Du mal einen andere Steckdosenleiste ausprobiert? Vielleicht ist auch das Netzteil defekt  Hast Du ein anderes zum Testen zur Hand?


----------



## deeeennis (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Also, heute natürlich wieder das selbe Problem mit keinem Bild beim Hochfahren.
Hab dann den Monitor ans Mainboard angeschlossen, da ging es sofort.
Nach ein paar Neustarts ging es dann auch an der Grafikkarte.
Könnte diese vielleicht einen defekt haben?
In Spielen a la Bf3 läuft sie stabil ohne Hänger auf Ultra(1280x1024) und wird dabei höchstens 63°C heiß.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Januar 2013)

Hmm. Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte da ? Kannst du deine Grafikkarte zum Beispiel in einem anderen Rechner testen bei einem Kumpel ?


----------



## deeeennis (17. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Hmm. Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte da ? Kannst du deine Grafikkarte zum Beispiel in einem anderen Rechner testen bei einem Kumpel ?



Ich kann es morgen mit meiner alten Graka versuchen, aber habe keine Chance es bei Freunden zu versuchen, haben alle Fertig-Pcs, die sie nie aufschrauben werden...


----------



## deeeennis (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich habe gerade mal im UEFI den 'PCIE1 link speed' von auto auf gen1 geändert, und auf Anhieb hatte ich Bild von der Grafikkarte.
Zufall oder nötige Einstellung?


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Dann dürfte die Kiste jetzt mit PCIe 1-Geschwindigkeit laufen 

Kannst Du auch Gen2 oder Gen3 auswählen?

Poste bitte mal einen GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online Screenshot.


----------



## deeeennis (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Dann dürfte die Kiste jetzt mit PCIe 1-Geschwindigkeit laufen
> 
> Kannst Du auch Gen2 oder Gen3 auswählen?
> 
> Poste bitte mal einen GPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online Screenshot.


 
Dachte ich auch, aber laut GPUZ ist es PCIe 3.0..
Nein, ich kann nur auto und Gen1 auswählen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Da steht ja 3.0 @ 1.1.

Schmeiß mal den FurMark an und schaue was dann passiert, ob da dann immer noch @1.1 steht.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hast Du schon mal ein BIOS Reset gemacht?


----------



## deeeennis (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Da steht ja 3.0 @ 1.1.
> 
> Schmeiß mal den FurMark an und schaue was dann passiert, ob da dann immer noch @1.1 steht.


 
Welche Einstellungen soll ich denn nehmen?



Softy schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal ein BIOS Reset gemacht?


 
Reicht es, wenn ich den BIOS einfach im UEFI zurücksetze?

EDIT: Nein, gemacht habe ich einen Reset noch nicht


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Im Bios einfach die Standard Einstellungen laden. Das ist das gleiche wie ein Bios Resett.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich würde schon mal den Rechner vom Strom nehmen, dann die Batterie rausnehmen, dann den Gehäuseschalter ein paar mal drücken und dann nach ein paar Minuten die Batterie wieder einbauen.


----------



## deeeennis (19. Januar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Bios einfach die Standard Einstellungen laden. Das ist das gleiche wie ein Bios Resett.



Habe mal die Standardeinstellungen geladen, aus irgendeinem Grund läuft die Grafikkarte nur mit PCIe 1.1, egal ob auto oder gen1, es stehen nur diese beiden Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. Januar 2013)

Das die Grafikkarte im Idle auf 1.1 läuft, ist normal. Nimm den FurMark (Fenstermodus) und schau, ob es dann auf 3.0 hochgeht.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Also bei mir zeigt GPU-Z immer 3.0 an


----------



## deeeennis (19. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das die Grafikkarte im Idle auf 1.1 läuft, ist normal. Nimm den FurMark (Fenstermodus) und schau, ob es dann auf 3.0 hochgeht.



Also auf Gen1 bleibt die Graka auf PCIe 1.1, auf auto erreicht sie PCIe 3.0, dann auch mit 130 statt 30 Fps bei Furmark.
Aber mein "Kein-Bild-Problem" wäre damit leider immernoch nicht gelöst.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Also bei mir zeigt GPU-Z immer 3.0 an


 
Dann ist deine Grafikkarte kaputt weil sie nicht heruntertaktet. Tausch sie mal um.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Huch  Da hatte ich was in den Energiespareinstellungen  rumgepfuscht. Jetzt zeigt GPU-Z auch 1.1 an


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Huch  Da hatte ich was in den Energiespareinstellungen  rumgepfuscht. Jetzt zeigt GPU-Z auch 1.1 an


 
Dann musst du ausgetauscht werden. 
Da gibt es bestimmte welche die bei deiner Frau einziehen wollen.


----------



## Softy (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da gibt es bestimmte welche die bei deiner Frau einziehen wollen.



Das würde ich nicht mal meinen ärgsten Feinden wünschen / zumuten


----------



## deeeennis (20. Januar 2013)

Das kann doch nicht sein.
Ich versuche gerade meinen Pc zu starten, wenn ich im UEFI die Grafikkarte auf gen1 stelle, läuft sie, auf auto läuft sie nicht.
Und außerdem, muss VT-d aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein bzw. was ist das?


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hm, hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen zur Hand?


----------



## deeeennis (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Hm, hast Du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen zur Hand?


 
Ich hätte noch meine alte HD6570..
Aber genau jetzt ist der PC auch mit der Einstellung "auto" angegangen, wenn die Grafikkarte einmal auf auto läuft, dann läuft sie den ganzen Tag ohne Probleme, auch nach mehreren Neustarts. 
Nur aus dem Kaltstart habe ich das Problem.

Könnte es sein, dass das Netzteil irgendwie einen defekt hat?
Weil ja immer wenn die GraKa nicht funktioniert die Lüfter der GraKa nicht so stark drehen wie sonst beim Start wenn sie funktioniert.
Vielleicht hat ja ein 6-Pin-Stecker einen komischen Wackelkontakt, sodass die Grafikkarte nicht genug Strom bekommt, folglich also die Lüfter kaum drehen und kein Bild zu sehen ist. (?)


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Also ich tippe auf einen Defekt der Grafikkarte, wenn der Rechner mit der anderen Karte problemlos läuft. Aber das Netzteil und Board kann man auch nicht 100% ausschließen.

Ich würde die Grafikkarte testweise mal in den unteren PCIe x16-Slot einbauen.


----------



## deeeennis (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Also ich tippe auf einen Defekt der Grafikkarte, wenn der Rechner mit der anderen Karte problemlos läuft. Aber das Netzteil und Board kann man auch nicht 100% ausschließen.
> 
> Ich würde die Grafikkarte testweise mal in den unteren PCIe x16-Slot einbauen.


 
Mit der anderen habe ich es noch nicht probiert, weil wenn die 7870 einmal auf 'auto' läuft, dann auch für den Rest des Tages.
Morgen versuche ich es mal erst mit der anderen Karte, und wenn die funktioniert, dann versuche ich mal die neue GraKa in dem unteren PCIe-Slot.
Ich melde mich dann sofort...


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, und als erstes würde ich mal ein BIOS Reset machen, falls noch nicht geschehen.


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

Soo, ich habe komische Neuigkeiten.
Ich habe mal meine alte Grafikkarte im oberen PCIe Slot benutzt, sie hat auf Anhieb funktioniert (hd6570)
Dann habe ich meine neue Grafikkarte im unteren PCIe Slot benutzt, da ging sie auch sofort.
Im oberen PCIe Slot funktioniert sie aber nicht/bzw nur nach gefühlten 20 Neustarts.
Will mich mein neues System ver*rschen?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Seltsam. Ist das BIOS auf dem aktuellsten Stand?


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Seltsam. Ist das BIOS auf dem aktuellsten Stand?



Ich habe die Version P1.50, ich sehe aber gerade, dass es von AsRock bereits P1.60 gibt.
Meinst du, dass das ein Grund sein könnte?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Januar 2013)

Das könnte sein, aber ein BIOS Update schadet nie. Von daher würde ich es einfach mal versuchen


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Das könnte sein, aber ein BIOS Update schadet nie. Von daher würde ich es einfach mal versuchen



Dann werde ich mich an ein BIOS-Update wagen.
Bei der Beschreibung der Version P1.60 steht ja was zur Grafikkarte..

Kann mir einer erklären wie so ein BIOS-Update abläuft, wie ich meinen alten BIOS sichere und was ich beim fehlerhaften updaten kaputt machen kann?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Am besten lädst Du das BIOS runter, und kopierst es auf einen USB Stick (den "Instant Flash" Download auswählen).

Dann den Rechner mit eingestecktem USB-Stick neu starten und im BIOS "Instant Flash" auswählen.


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Am besten lädst Du das BIOS runter, und kopierst es auf einen USB Stick (den "Instant Flash" Download auswählen).
> 
> Dann den Rechner mit eingestecktem USB-Stick neu starten und im BIOS "Instant Flash" auswählen.



Ich habe einen Black Screen bekommen als ich auf Instant Flash gedrückt habe.


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber was soll ich jetzt machen?
Der Pc zeigt kein Bild. einfach Strom weg und neustart?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Konntest Du noch den USB Stick als Quelllaufwerk für das BIOS angeben?


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Konntest Du noch den USB Stick als Quelllaufwerk für das BIOS angeben?



Als ich auf Instant Flash gedrückt habe, kam für eine ganz kurze Zeit der Stick als Update-Quelle, ich konnte ihn aber nicht mehr anklicken und schon war der Blackscreen da


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Dann ist der Update Vorgang zum Glück noch nicht gestartet gewesen.

Dann würde ich mal neu starten und wenn dann kein Bild kommt, ein BIOS Reset machen.


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann ist der Update Vorgang zum Glück noch nicht gestartet gewesen.
> 
> Dann würde ich mal neu starten und wenn dann kein Bild kommt, ein BIOS Reset machen.



Habe es noch 2 mal versucht, bevor ich den Stick auswählen kann, kommt es sofort zum Blackscreen.


EDIT: Wenn ich nicht aus dem BIOS Screen, sondern aus dem "Asrock-Start-Screen" Instant Flash auswähle, geht es.
Ich habe jetzt den aktuellsten BIOS. 
Morgen wird sich das Ergebnis zeigen.


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ist der Stick als FAT32 formatiert?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Januar 2013)

Egal 


Super dass es jetzt funktioniert 

Warum wird sich das Ergebnis morgen erst zeigen ?


----------



## Softy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Egal



Offensichtlich 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob es jetzt besser läuft.


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ist der Stick als FAT32 formatiert?


 
Ja, da hab ich vor dem Bios-Update extra drauf geachtet 



ich888 schrieb:


> Warum wird sich das Ergebnis morgen erst zeigen ?


 
Weil die Grafikkarte sonst nur bei dem erstmaligen Start des Tages kein Bild zeigte, also kann ich heute nicht mehr testen, ob jetzt alles rund läuft.
Zumindestens kann ich jetzt im BIOS als PCIe Link Speed auch Gen2 und Gen3 auswählen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Habe innerhalb von 1 Jahr bei ca. 8 Rechnern Win7 von einem NTFS Stick aufgesetzt. Hat immer einwandfrei gefunzt. 

Stelle doch mal auf Gen3, und guck, ob es nicht sofort funktioniert .


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Stelle doch mal auf Gen3, und guck, ob es nicht sofort funktioniert .


 
Habe ich ja, und es funktioniert, aber sobald die Grafikkarte einmal läuft, läuft sie auch für den Rest des Tages, egal wie viele Neustarts ich mache, deshalb kann ich erst morgen wieder sehen, ob ich 10 Versuche brauche, um ein Bild auf meinem Monitor zu bekommen, oder eben nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Jetzt habe ichs verstanden  .


----------



## bludi007 (21. Januar 2013)

Und wenn du den PC einschließlich Steckerleiste für 30 - 60 Minuten ausschaltest?


----------



## deeeennis (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



bludi007 schrieb:


> Und wenn du den PC einschließlich Steckerleiste für 30 - 60 Minuten ausschaltest?


 
Könnte ich versuchen, wenn da nicht Battlefield 3 im Weg wäre


----------



## bludi007 (21. Januar 2013)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Könnte ich versuchen, wenn da nicht Battlefield 3 im Weg wäre



Ok, das wird heut nix mehr.  Viel Spaß noch beim zocken.


----------



## deeeennis (22. Januar 2013)

Also, eben habe ich den PC gestartet, und bekam kein Bild.
Dann habe ich im UEFI den PCIe Link Speed von gen3 auf auto geändert und die Grafikkarte ging sofort. 
Ich lasse den PC jetzt mal für eine Stunde aus und probiere es dann erneut.


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das klingt doch super  Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass es weiterhin gut läuft


----------



## deeeennis (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das klingt doch super  Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass es weiterhin gut läuft


 
Dein Daumendrücken hat leider nichts gebracht. 
Unter Furmark läuft die GraKa nur unter PCIe 2.0.
Wieso will sie nicht mit PCIe 3.0 laufen?


----------



## Softy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Auch nicht, wenn Du Gen3 im BIOS einstellst? Und wenn Du es nochmal mit der AUTO-Einstellung probierst? 

Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal an den

 Godfather of not (properly) running computers ​ 
wenden : simpel1970. Vielleicht hat der noch ein Idee


----------



## deeeennis (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch nicht, wenn Du Gen3 im BIOS einstellst? Und wenn Du es nochmal mit der AUTO-Einstellung probierst?
> 
> Ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle mal an den
> 
> ...


 
Mit Gen3 ist es wie vor dem BIOS-Update, undzwar dass ich viele Versuche brauche bis ich ein Bild bekomme.
Auto habe ich ja aktiviert, vor dem BIOS-Update habe ich damit gen3 erreicht, jetzt nurnoch gen2, aber dafür bekomme ich ein Bild.

Dann wende ich mich mal an den Allmächtigen 
Und wenn er mir nicht helfen kann, sperre ich mich in einen Schrank und komme nie wieder heraus  


EDIT: 
Hier hat jemand genau das Selbe Problem wie ich auf dem selben Board, scheinbar bin ich nicht alleine damit..


----------



## deeeennis (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Aufgrund meiner übergroßen Freude mache ich direkt mal einen Doppelpost 

Ich habe mal an Gigabyte und an AsRock geschrieben, AsRock hat bis jetzt garnicht geantwortet, Gigabyte hat mir empfohlen, mithilfe des Gigabyte Vga @Bios-Tools, eine neuere Bios-Version für die Grafikkarte drauf zu spielen.
Und voila, sofort läuft sie unter Last mit PCIe 3.0 
Nun fühlt sich der PC-Schrauber in mir doch wieder wohl  

Nochmal ein groooßes Danke an alle die mir bei der Konfiguration und bei den vielen Problemen geholfen haben!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (23. Januar 2013)

Wow, auf den Gigabyte Support ist wohl Verlass 
Super, dass jetzt alles läuft und viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## Softy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Das freut mich, das es jetzt endlich funktioniert  
Viel Spaß auch von mir


----------



## Rosigatton (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Habe bisher auch nur gutes über den Gigabytesupport gehört/gelesen  . Bauen auch geile blaue Boards .


----------



## simpel1970 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Prima, dass das Bios-Update geholfen hat.

Viele Grüße


----------



## deeeennis (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich teste hier seit ca 10Minuten die CPU unter Prime95.
Bis jetzt läuft alles super! 
Nur habe ich laut SpeedFan 39°C, und laut dem Bild am Anhang 53.
Was stimmt denn jetzt?

Und außerdem habe ich laut diesem Tool 3,4 Ghz.
Wieso steht der Multi den auf x34.0, ich habe daran nichts geändert.
Und kann ich den Multi bedenkenlos auf x36.0 stellen?

EDIT: Ist hier der Wert für 3dMark11 annehmbar?


----------



## Adi1 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du kannst Prime ruhig mal etwas länger laufen lassen, für die Temperaturüberwachung verwende ich Open Hardware Monitor - Download - CHIP Online.
Speedfan ist da manchmal sehr ungenau.


----------



## deeeennis (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass meine gesamte Musiksammlung auf meiner alten Platte sind, und nicht auf der externen..
Kann ich die Festplatte einfach anschließen, die Musik rüberziehen, und danach wieder abschließen?


----------



## Softy (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ja, das geht schon.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich 'grabe' den Thread hier noch mal aus, ich will nämlich wissen, wie es möglich ist, das System noch leiser zu bekommen (Signatur).
Die Graka hab ich schon auf unhörbare 15% im Idle geregelt, der Sella läuft auf Level 1.
Der voreingebaute Gehäuselüfter läuft auch auf Level 1, er erzeugt ein leichtes Brummen, ich habe vor ihn gegen einen Enermax TB Silence PWM auszutauschen.
Der Scythe Slip Stream vorne läuft auf Volllast, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass das eine große Geräuschkulisse ist, oder?
Außerdem habe ich die ganze Zeit ein höheres 'Surren', wovon ich nicht weiß woher es kommt.

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen. 
Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Februar 2013)

Halt den Gehäuselüfter doch einfach an und schau ob es dann deutlich leiser wird.  
Dann weißt du ob es ein Krachmacher ist.


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Halt den Gehäuselüfter doch einfach an und schau ob es dann deutlich leiser wird.
> Dann weißt du ob es ein Krachmacher ist.



Ist das bei Betrieb gefahrlos möglich oder lieber ausschalten?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Februar 2013)

Ach, mein i7 ist deutlich schwerer zu kühlen und selbst komplett passiv kam der gerade mal auf 50 Grad. Kannst ja nebenbei Core Temp öffnen oder ähnliches und etwas beobachten. Da dürfte aber gar nichts passieren solange du nicht Prime95 öffnest


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ach, mein i7 ist deutlich schwerer zu kühlen und selbst komplett passiv kam der gerade mal auf 50 Grad. Kannst ja nebenbei Core Temp öffnen oder ähnliches und etwas beobachten. Da dürfte aber gar nichts passieren solange du nicht Prime95 öffnest



Mir ging es auch nicht um die Temps, nur ob das vielleicht schadet wenn ich den Molexstecker einfach so abnehme


----------



## blautemple (14. Februar 2013)

Drück einfach vorsichtig im Betrieb auf die Lüfternarbe


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

Okay, der Scythe Slip Stream vorne ist der Krawallmacher.
Angeschlossen habe ich ihn über Molex, das sind dann ja 800 rpm, oder?
Da ich eh vorhabe neue Lüfter zu bestellen, könnt ihr mit Tipps geben was ich kaufen soll um möglichst leise zu kühlen?
Das Board hat ja leider nur einen regelbaren 3Pin- und nur einen Pwm-Anschluss.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Lüfter mit Hersteller: be quiet/Noiseblocker/Nanoxia, Rahmenbreite: 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viola, die Creme de la Creme .


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Lüfter mit Hersteller: be quiet/Noiseblocker/Nanoxia, Rahmenbreite: 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Viola, die Creme de la Creme .



Zwar danke ich dir für die Antwort , aber wie würdest du das Gehäuse kühlen, wenn du konkret mein System hättest und es möglichst leise willst ohne grosse Temperaturerhöhungen?
Welchen Lüfter davon?
Kann ich meinen Scythe über einen 7V Adapter unhörbar trimmen bei genug Airflow?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (14. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das wirklich erstmal mit einem 7 Volt Adapter probieren. Ich habe jedoch selbst einen Slip Stream 120 mit 800 Umdrehungen und der ist sehr sehr leise. Unhörbar wären die Noiseblocker eLoops.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Du hast nagelneue, sehr gute Hardware, die sowieso nicht wirklich heiss wird . Zudem willst Du es auch natürlich leise haben. Eigentlich reicht vorne rein, hinten raus vollkommen. Du könntest noch einen 140mm im Deckel ausblasend einbauen. Nötig ist der aber nicht. Auf 7 Volt müsst der Scythe immer noch genug frische Luft reinpusten und müsste echt unhörbar sein.

@ Entchen

Die eLoops sollen angeblich besser ausblasend als einblasend verbaut werden. Habe ich gelesen. Ob das stimmt .


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ich würde das wirklich erstmal mit einem 7 Volt Adapter probieren. Ich habe jedoch selbst einen Slip Stream 120 mit 800 Umdrehungen und der ist sehr sehr leise. Unhörbar wären die Noiseblocker eLoops.



Vielleicht habe ich ja ein Montagsmodell erhalten
Aber ohne ihn ist wirklich Ruhe, ich höre nur noch die Festplatte. 
Kann es sein dass ich ihn zu fest ans Gehäuse geschraubt habe, sodass er Vibrationen erzeugt?

Ich versuch es mal mit einem 7V-Adapter und kaufe mir für hinten eLoops.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich kann den hinteren vom Shinobi nicht hören .


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich kann den hinteren vom Shinobi nicht hören .



Ich höre von ihm nur ein leichtes pulsierendes Brummen, was auf Dauer ganz schön nervt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Ich höre von ihm nur ein leichtes pulsierendes Brummen, was auf Dauer ganz schön nervt.


 
es kann sein dass der lüfter unrund läuft und so diese geräusche verursacht


----------



## deeeennis (14. Februar 2013)

Da kann ich aber nichts dran ändern, oder?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Februar 2013)

deeeennis schrieb:


> Da kann ich aber nichts dran ändern, oder?



Eigentlich nicht, nein


----------



## deeeennis (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Ich habe den Slip Stream mal an den Cha_Fan angeschlossen, und auf Lvl 1(ca. 500 rpm) geregelt, und es ist deutlich leiser als auf 800rpm.
Selbst der voreingebaute Lüfter ist viel leiser bei 1100 RPM als der Slip Stream bei 800 RPM.
Also reicht es theoretisch mit einem Y-Kabel beide auf 500RPM laufen zu lassen, ohne das irgendwas darunter leidet?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. Februar 2013)

Ja. Y-Kabel gibt es von Nanoxia zum Beispiel. Die sind dann schon gesleevt


----------



## deeeennis (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Gut, dann kann ich ja für nur 3€ mein System bequem leise bekommen.
Das ist natürlich ideal, danke!


----------



## deeeennis (29. Juni 2013)

Ich grabe den Thread noch einmal aus, weil ich eine Frage habe.
Auf der Seite des Mainboards steht unter dem Stichwort "On/Off Play-Technologie" dass ich im ausgeschalteten Zustand über meine Pc-Lautsprecher von meinem MP3-Player Musik hören kann.
Heisst das jetzt, dass ich z.B. mein iPhone an eine beliebige USB-Buchse anschliessen kann, und einfach Musik abspielen kann, die dann über Meine Boxen ertönt?
Oder muss ich dafür erstmal was im BIOS umstellen?
Momentan klappt das nämlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Hast du das denn mit dem ACPI Zustand S5 auch getestet?
Der Rechner muss in diesem Zustand sein wenn er abgeschaltet ist sonst geht es nicht.


----------



## deeeennis (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du das denn mit dem ACPI Zustand S5 auch getestet?
> Der Rechner muss in diesem Zustand sein wenn er abgeschaltet ist sonst geht es nicht.


 
Was heißt denn dieser S5 Zustand und wie kriege ich es hin dass er abgeschaltet in diesem Zustand ist?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*



deeeennis schrieb:


> Was heißt denn dieser S5 Zustand und wie kriege ich es hin dass er abgeschaltet in diesem Zustand ist?


 
Schau im Handbuch des mainboards wie du ihn aktivierst.


----------



## deeeennis (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe Online das Handbuch durchgesucht danach, aber nichts gefunden.
Im UEFI ist On/Off Play auf "enabled", und Deep Sleep auf "disabled", so wie es scheinbar sein soll, aber trotzdem klappt es nicht...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Schickst du den Rechner denn in den Systemschlaf oder fährst du ihn runter?


----------



## deeeennis (29. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schickst du den Rechner denn in den Systemschlaf oder fährst du ihn runter?



Ich denke es soll klappen wenn er heruntergefahren ist, oder nicht?
Und was heisst überhaupt der Deep Sleep in der Southbridge im UEFI?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Nein. Wenn du ihn herunterfährst ist er aus.
Der S5 Modus ist ein Stand By Modus.


----------



## deeeennis (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Achso, laut dieser Seite wird der S5 Zustand als Herunterfahren bezeichnet.
Na dann brauche ich die On/Off Technologie auch nicht, wenn ich den Pc dazu erst hochfahren und in den Standby schicken muss.
Ich dachte nur es wäre ganz praktisch ohne den PC anzumachen Musik zu hören.
Aber danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Natürlich bezeichnen die das als Herunterfahren. Stand By ist ja auch heruntergefahren.
Nur du schaltest den Rechner eben komplett aus und dann funktioniert natürlich gar nichts.
Das Mainboard muss doch aktiv sein damit es die Daten vom USB Port zum Audiochip schicken kann.
Ausgeschaltet geht das nicht. Sowas geht nur im Stand By Modus. In diesem Fall der S5 Modus.
Probiere es einfach mal aus.


----------



## deeeennis (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Okay, ist denn der Standby-Modus die 'Energie Sparen' Option oder muss ich dafür noch extra etwas umstellen?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC ~700€*

Energie sparen sollte reichen.
Im Bios ist dann eben eingestellt welches Energie Sparen angewand wird. In deinem Fall halt S5.


----------

